# Good vampire series?



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Hopefully I have this in the right section.  I'm looking for recommendations for good vampire series that are not vampire-romance novels.  So many I have run across lately are not really my kind of thing, ie- Twilight, Kiss of Midnight, the Black Dagger Brotherhood, etc.  They are well written (my wife loves Twilight), so I am not trying to bag on them, but they are not my cup of tea.  I am really tired of the: "My entire race is being wiped out and we are the only ones who can save them.  But I'm going to spend the entire book looking for that one special girl, cause really I am just a misunderstood vampire".  Not saying that there should be no romance, but I'm a guy, and when i read these all I can think about is Fabio with fangs on the cover.  Anyone got some good recommendations that aren't too over the top with the romance?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

I am reading "The Strain", about 1/4 thru and it is supposed to be the first of a three book series, and it is pretty good so far. Jeni


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you read Laurell K Hamilton's books?  I love these books, especially the first ones.  They are action packed, etc.  Later on (about book 10 or so) they do turn into porn though


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I've read the first few Necroscope books by Brian Lumley, pretty good, very different.

Alas, not on kindle yet.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Kim Harrison's Hallows series is good. one of my favorites. sometimes its a bit hard to start the first book, but things pick up the first book is: Dead Witch Walking (The Hollows, Book 1)

from amazon:
Rachel Morgan is a runner with the Inderland Runner Services, apprehending law-breakers throughout Cincinnati. She's also a witch, one of the many Inderlanders who revealed themselves after a genetically engineered virus wiped out 50% of humanity. Witches, warlocks, vampires, werewolves-the creatures of dreams and nightmares have lived beside humans for centuries, hiding their powers. But now they've stopped hiding, and nothing will be the same.

On the run with a contract on her head, Rachel reluctantly teams up with Ivy, Inderland's best runner and a living vampire. But this witch is way out of her league, and to clear her name, Rachel must evade shapechanging assassins, outwit a powerful businessman/crimelord, and survive a vicious underground fight-to-the-death, not to mention her own roommate!

Fun, sassy, filled with action, humor, and romance, Dead Witch Walking is the perfect summer read for anyone who likes vampires, paranormal fantasy, romance, or just a great beach book.

sometimes its a bit hard to start this book, but things pick up


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> Have you read Laurell K Hamilton's books? I love these books, especially the first ones. They are action packed, etc. Later on (about book 10 or so) they do turn into porn though


book number....16-ish came out last week. less porn in that one...hoping it'd stay that way

Michael Romkey's books are okay


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

fred saberhagens' dracula series.  first one is the dracula tapes. retells the story from draculas point of view. the holmes dracula file. thorn, several other titles i don't currently remember. not on kindle yet, but very good.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm assuming you've read Anne Rice?


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Maggie Shayne's vampire books are very good. (She had a "Twilight" series long before Stephanie Meyer ever thought about one.)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=twilight+maggie+shayne&x=11&y=11

Sharyn


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I can second Laurell K. Hamilton's Anita Blake series. As has been pointed out, she got a bit short on plot and way overloaded on sex for several books but she is going back towards more plot again. I just got the newest book this evening to read.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I can second Laurell K. Hamilton's Anita Blake series. As has been pointed out, she got a bit short on plot and way overloaded on sex for several books but she is going back towards more plot again. I just got the newest book this evening to read.


3rd this


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

How do the Anita Blake books compare sex wise compared to the Sookie books?  The Sookie books are at about my toleration level.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Have you tried the Southern Vampire series by Charlaine Harris? It's a favorite with just about everyone and it is the series that is current HBO series "True Blood" is based on. There are nine books in total. I've read through 7 and enjoyed every one of them. Each book has a mystery going on, but it's a light read - nothing too serious. There is some romance also, but that's not really the primary focus of the books either. The main character is a natural born telepath named Sookie Stackhouse who works as a barmaid in Northern Louisiana and gets more and more caught up in the supernatural world of vamps, shapeshifters, etc. as the series goes on. There's even a book klub here on KB about it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Not a series but have you read The Historian?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> Kim Harrison's Hallows series is good. one of my favorites. sometimes its a bit hard to start the first book, but things pick up the first book is: Dead Witch Walking (The Hollows, Book 1)


I'll second these books. Not necessarily a vampire book per se but it's got all the supernatural varieties in it.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

The LKH books have way more sex than the Sookie books.  The first few don't but I am serious when I say the later books are porn.  They are VERY graphic.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

forster, if sookie is your limit, then most of the anita blakes will be well out of your comfort zone, although the newest one has very little sex, and lots of story.the first 5 or so have minor sex scenes, and the same with obsidian butterfly, my personal favorite at least until skin trade came out, now it's a toss up between the two.you will be able to easily tell when the sex is becoming the major parts of the story for at least several books.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Forster said:


> How do the Anita Blake books compare sex wise compared to the Sookie books? The Sookie books are at about my toleration level.


You don't want to read Anita then. The first...maybe 5 or 6 books were not very graphic but then they got incredibly graphic. She is getting away from so much graphic sex and back to plot though.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Good to know on the Anita books. I really like the urban fantasy type books and I think I've read all the tamer ones. I've tried a few others, liked the stories, the characters but well I get a little bored reading page on page of umm the romance sections, lol. I guess I'm not the target audience.

The ones I've liked are:

The Dresden files by Jim Butcher
The Rachel Morgan books by Kim Harrison
The Kate Daniels books by Ilona Andrews
The Mercedes Thompson books by Patrica Briggs
and Sookie Stackhouse books by Charlaine Harris

Any other series along those lines that anyone is aware of that keep the romance sections to a minimum?

And oh, I got another series for the OP, love these books, Vampire Earth series by E.E. Knight:

The first one is on kindle, just no linkmaker for it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Forster said:


> ... I really like the urban fantasy type books and I think I've read all the tamer ones....[/url]


Have you read either of these Charles Stross books? They're sort of urban fantasy with a bit of a cyberpunk flavor.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Have you read either of these Charles Stross books? They're sort of urban fantasy with a bit of a cyberpunk flavor.


Haven't even heard of them. Thanks I'll check them out.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

if you like sookie, you might like maryjanice davidsons' undead series. pretty lightweight and humorous. the series starts with undead and unwed. betsy (don't call her elizabeth) taylor is attacked and becomes the unwilling queen of the vampires. there is some sex, but i don't think there's any more than the sookie series. since you like the patricia briggs mercy thompson series (and have you read the alpha and omega series yet? only one book and a novella so far, and they tie in with mercy, but a seperate series. alpha and omega first, then cry wolf.) you might like carrie vaughns' kitty series. start with kitty and the midnight hour, assuming you like werewolves too. back to patricia, you might enjoy two of her earlier works. dragon bones (first), and dragon blood. no vamps. some magic, set in a somewhat midevil setting.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks crca56, I'll check out the other series.  As far as Patricia Briggs I've read every one of her books except Masques and the Cry Wolf book, I own it but I bought it just before I got my kindle and I haven't picked up a DTB since.  Needless to say I like all of Patricia Briggs's books.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree with the previous poster who mentioned "The Strain". I ordered a sample, got to the end of it and had to immediately buy the book, despite the $14.57 price. That is the first time I've done that!! Good reviews on Amazon, and the first of a trilogy....



Susie


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

I read these many moons ago and enjoyed them but they are not available on the kindle. How about clicking the "I'd like to read this" link and maybe we'll get lucky!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> I agree with the previous poster who mentioned "The Strain". I ordered a sample, got to the end of it and had to immediately buy the book, despite the $14.57 price. That is the first time I've done that!! Good reviews on Amazon, and the first of a trilogy....
> 
> 
> 
> Susie


I saved that to my wish list - it looks great and I might pay that on a writer I love - really really love - but I won't go over $9.99 for a new to me writer - and prefer it to be less -- but I think I would get that for 9.99 - so I will monitor it for awhile to see what it does ..

edited to finish sentence - I have no idea how I got that to send before I was ready


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Wow, you guys (and gals) are awesome, I didn't expect some many replies.  I am definitely going to check out some of the ones that were recommended.  Thanks,
Jason


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Maggie Shayne's vampire books are very good. (She had a "Twilight" series long before Stephanie Meyer ever thought about one.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=twilight+maggie+shayne&x=11&y=11
> 
> Sharyn


These sound good, so I looked it up, and it looks like Twilight Phantasies is first in the series. (I got the sample.)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

All are not necessarily vampire, but definitely Urban Fantasy in order of recommendation and all are Kindled

Mortal Coils
Red-Headed Stepchild
Some Girls Bite (I know, the title **rolls eyes**)
Urban Shaman

Not Urban Fantasy but darn good
The Warded Man Link to the DTB will get you to Kindle copy
Graceling


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> All are not necessarily vampire, but definitely Urban Fantasy in order of recommendation and all are Kindled


How do these books rate on the "romance" scale?

None <----> Some Sexual Tension <---> OMG!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Forster said:


> How do these books rate on the "romance" scale?
> 
> None <----> Some Sexual Tension <---> OMG!


All from recollections
Mortal Coils - none to teenage fascination
Red-Headed Stepchild - tension but tops out at kissing
Some Girls bite - more tension but pretty much just kissing as well
Urban Shaman - surprisingly none
Warded Man - rape (single occurrence), not much else
Graceling - A romantic element to the story, but the book is not a romance, if that makes sense


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> All from recollections
> Mortal Coils - none to teenage fascination
> Red-Headed Stepchild - tension but tops out at kissing
> Some Girls bite - more tension but pretty much just kissing as well
> ...


Excellent, thank you, I'll definitely be checking these out.

I've tried a few other series but to me the graphic sex just got too much in the way of an otherwise good story. I know what they say about demons but jeez I just don't need a whole chapter or two or three detailing their exploits.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> All from recollections
> Mortal Coils - none to teenage fascination
> Red-Headed Stepchild - tension but tops out at kissing
> Some Girls bite - more tension but pretty much just kissing as well
> ...


Not very happy with my explanations so let me add that none of these books are romance and none really qualify as paranormal romances although Red-Headed and Some Girls come closer to that description. In ALL of the other books, any romantic element is part of the story, not the reason FOR the story. But none of the books have 'romantic' scenes _as far as I remember_. I have to qualify that I am one of those folks that flips over those sections so...

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> Not very happy with my explanations so let me add that none of these books are romance and none really qualify as paranormal romances although Red-Headed and Some Girls come closer to that description. In ALL of the other books, any romantic element is part of the story, not the reason FOR the story. But none of the books have 'romantic' scenes _as far as I remember_. I have to qualify that I am one of those folks that flips over those sections so...
> 
> I hope that makes sense


It makes perfect sense to me.

I don't mind romantic elements in books at all, and I'm certainly no prude, I just prefer books that let me fill in all the blanks.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how you guys like "The Strain"! I thought the sample was really good, but I won't pay the $15, and there are a bunch of folks in line ahead of me for it at the library 

I second the Mercedes Thompson books by Patricia Briggs. They focus mostly on werewolves, but there are vampires in them, particularly in "Blood Bound" (the second book? or maybe the third?).


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Sanveann said:


> I'd be interested to know how you guys like "The Strain"! I thought the sample was really good, but I won't pay the $15, and there are a bunch of folks in line ahead of me for it at the library
> 
> I second the Mercedes Thompson books by Patricia Briggs. They focus mostly on werewolves, but there are vampires in them, particularly in "Blood Bound" (the second book? or maybe the third?).


Checking now.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Along with the 2nd book (Blood Bound (Mercy Thompson, Book 2)), the 4th Mercedes Thompson book, Bone Crossed, also has more of a vampire focus. This is a great series by the way, and definitely not overboard on the romance or sex quotient.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I know you asked for a series, but my favorite vampire books are the classic, _Dracula_ and, _'Salem's Lot_. They are both extremely well-written, and I re-read them occasionally.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> I'd be interested to know how you guys like "The Strain"! I thought the sample was really good, but I won't pay the $15, and there are a bunch of folks in line ahead of me for it at the library
> 
> I second the Mercedes Thompson books by Patricia Briggs. They focus mostly on werewolves, but there are vampires in them, particularly in "Blood Bound" (the second book? or maybe the third?).


As I had mentioned in my earlier post....I got the sample and read it at work. It was a quiet night and despite more than a few books to be read already on my KK, I had to turn on whispernet and buy The Strain immediately despite the price! And it is well worth it in my opinion! Reminds me of Salems Lot or Needful Things. Last night at work the battery on my KK went kaput and I was miserable the rest of the night, anxious to read more of this book!!

Susie


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Although I've read a lot of the books in this thread already, I appreciate the additional info on some I just have samples of. I like the "urban/paranormal" genre also, but have gotten way tired of the books that are mostly sex with a little story thrown in and have come to prefer the ones that are story with a little sex, or even story with just a little sexual tension. I really realized this when I re-read the first two Kate Daniels books in order to read the third one, and the first two Raine Benares books in order to read that third one, all within a couple of weeks back in April. Neither of those stories are about the sex, but both series' main characters are building up to something with someone, slowly but surely. Reminds me of a good "will they or won't they" romantic mystery/comedy on TV in some ways, like the old Moonlighting or the current Bones.


----------



## madelonw1011 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi!

I am a collector of vampire novels/stories. The best modern vampire series, IMHO, is the long-running Necroscope series by Brian Lumley. I just checked Amazon and found that only the newest (2006) is available on Kindle. What a bummer. Lumley's vamps are evil and the books are mostly supernatural with a touch of sf thrown in for good measure.

I thought I had the perfect series for you, but not for Kindle (yet).

Love,
Mad


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

madelonw1011 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a collector of vampire novels/stories. The best modern vampire series, IMHO, is the long-running Necroscope series by Brian Lumley. I just checked Amazon and found that only the newest (2006) is available on Kindle. What a bummer. Lumley's vamps are evil and the books are mostly supernatural with a touch of sf thrown in for good measure.
> 
> ...


Check the fourth post of this thread, but I agree with you.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Def. check out Ilona Andrew's books.  Also I havent seen Jeaniene Frost mentioned... there is some romance, but no more than Sookie and the stories are full of action and very good.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

SusieQ said:


> I agree with the previous poster who mentioned "The Strain". I ordered a sample, got to the end of it and had to immediately buy the book, despite the $14.57 price. That is the first time I've done that!! Good reviews on Amazon, and the first of a trilogy....
> 
> 
> 
> Susie


is now $9.99


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Just started The Strain. It is giving me the creeps in a yummy way. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> Just started The Strain. It is giving me the creeps in a yummy way. Thanks for the recommendation


I actually did sleep with the light on the other night!

Susie


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> I actually did sleep with the light on the other night!
> 
> Susie


LOL That just moved it to the top of my TBR list!

I just finished the Mercy Thompson books (with the exception of the 4th, which I'm waiting to drop in price) and LOVED them. The best part is that they are perfect for my 15 yo daughter too. I loved Sookie but those are just a little too graphic in their descriptions for my daughter.

Thanks to forster for asking the original question. I've found a ton of books that suit both my tastes as well as being appropriate for my Twilight-addicted 15-year-old daughter!

EllenR


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

EllenR said:


> Thanks to forster for asking the original question. I've found a ton of books that suit both my tastes as well as being appropriate for my Twilight-addicted 15-year-old daughter!
> 
> EllenR


Has your daughter read the vampire series by Amelia Atwater-Rhodes? I liked her series when I was 15. The writer was also 13 when she was discover just 14 when the first book was published. five-seven years before Twilight.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I read (Acutally listened to) the Bloodties series by Jennifer Armintrout. I enjoyed it.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

reading The Strain..so far its great in spite of Enetrtainment Weeklys bad review of it
also like Salems Lot and I am Legend


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Although I've read a lot of the books in this thread already, I appreciate the additional info on some I just have samples of. I like the "urban/paranormal" genre also, but have gotten way tired of the books that are mostly sex with a little story thrown in and have come to prefer the ones that are story with a little sex, or even story with just a little sexual tension. I really realized this when I re-read the first two Kate Daniels books in order to read the third one, and the first two Raine Benares books in order to read that third one, all within a couple of weeks back in April. Neither of those stories are about the sex, but both series' main characters are building up to something with someone, slowly but surely. Reminds me of a good "will they or won't they" romantic mystery/comedy on TV in some ways, like the old Moonlighting or the current Bones.


Wasn't it nice to just have a story without all the sex getting in the way?


----------



## WoodWitchDame (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi jasonmh (and everyone)! 

If you don't mind the humble suggestion of an author, have you tried my vampire series ALMOST HUMAN? It sounds like my books might be just your sort of thing.

ALMOST HUMAN is a fantasy that puts a venomous twist on the classical vampire. It's very character oriented/emotional, but also has action, humor, romance and dark fantasy elements. I've planned AH to be a succession of trilogies. So the 1st trilogy has 1 main story line that spans all 3 books - they aren't stand alone.

The 1st trilogy focuses on the relationship between the vampire Cain and the young human girl, Felicity. Chapters alternate between these 2 characters, so you really get to know them both and understand their very different perspectives. The series has a rich supporting cast as well, that lend an "ensemble" feel to the story. I LOVE to create well rounded, realistically evolving characters. 

The series is adult and contains a few romantic scenes which are graphic as the relationship progresses, but are NOT gratuitous. Also, along with the light and fun side of the story and the bloom of first love, I also explore some ideas of spirituality, addiction, and morality that are for more mature readers.

There is a certain amount of closure with book 3, but there are also a few ties that will lead into the next trilogy. The 2nd trilogy follows the same characters, but spins in a new direction with a different story. Vol 4: BORN TO BLOOD is still being written, I hope to have it out this year.

The books are sold separately (on Kindle & in paperback - the 1st book is FATAL INFATUATION) but on Kindle I'm offering all 3 books of the first trilogy at a discounted price. The "3 in 1 Set" is only $9.99. 

Thanks for your consideration - I hope you like the books!

~ Melanie


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

You might like Charlie Huston's Joe Pitt series.  Hardboiled, violent, and addicting.  The first one in the series is called 'Already Dead' and it's available for the Kindle.

If you're looking for a great vampire book, try 'Let the Right One In' by John Ajvide Lindqvist.  This is my absolute favorite vampire novel.  It is incredibly well written and brilliant from start to finish.  Unfortunately, it's not on the Kindle.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

jrector said:


> If you're looking for a great vampire book, try 'Let the Right One In' by John Ajvide Lindqvist. This is my absolute favorite vampire novel. It is incredibly well written and brilliant from start to finish. Unfortunately, it's not on the Kindle.


I was just checking it out on Amazon ... it looked good till I noticed that the vampire has the same name (Eli) as my sweet 6-month-old baby (see avatar pic). I think I'll have to skip it, or I'll have nightmares about vampire babies


----------



## PaWildWoman (Apr 15, 2009)

Until I got my Kindle....I never would have even thought to read a vampire book.  Just not my deal.......

But now....

I'm hooked....or should I say bitten?

Souther Vampire Series aka Sookie Stackhouse books (auth. Charlaine Harris) are so darn addictive that I just can't stop reading the suckers.  In fact I bought book 6 at 2 in the morning last night... 

Jennifer Rardins books started this downward spiral into the world of the undead.  One of her books....I think it was Another One Bites the Dust was the Orbit Books $1 deal for May.  I quickly burned through 3 in that series...but am taking a break due to the fact that the books are $9.99 and the 'Sookie Series' you can get for like $6 a book.

Sigh...so many books....so little time.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> I was just checking it out on Amazon ... it looked good till I noticed that the vampire has the same name (Eli) as my sweet 6-month-old baby (see avatar pic). I think I'll have to skip it, or I'll have nightmares about vampire babies


Can't say as I blame you, Sanveann. By the way, your baby is adorable. Enjoy him. I'm sure you already know that he'll grow up way too quickly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

For those of you that liked the Mercy Thompson series, Patricia Briggs has another series as well. It's a spin off of the Mercy Books and is called the Alpha and Omega series. The first book is a novella that's part of a larger book. It's pretty good. I included the link to just the novella. The first full book is Cry wolf. The 2nd full book of the series is due out Aug 25th.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

SusieQ said:


> I agree with the previous poster who mentioned "The Strain". I ordered a sample, got to the end of it and had to immediately buy the book, despite the $14.57 price. That is the first time I've done that!! Good reviews on Amazon, and the first of a trilogy....
> 
> 
> 
> Susie


I am reading this book now. It is so scary. I am glad it went down to $9.99


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> For those of you that liked the Mercy Thompson series, Patricia Briggs has another series as well. It's a spin off of the Mercy Books and is called the Alpha and Omega series. The first book is a novella that's part of a larger book. It's pretty good. I included the link to just the novella. The first full book is Cry wolf. The 2nd full book of the series is due out Aug 25th.


Do you know the title of the second book in the series?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Anne said:


> Do you know the title of the second book in the series?


Hunting Ground


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Forster said:


> Hunting Ground


Thank you Foster


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I recently read Cry Wolf and loved it. I'm looking forward to the next one.

EllenR


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

sharyn said:


> Maggie Shayne's vampire books are very good. (She had a "Twilight" series long before Stephanie Meyer ever thought about one.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=twilight+maggie+shayne&x=11&y=11
> 
> Sharyn


Just FYI...there is the "shadows" bundle that has the first 3 books in the Twilight series for $7.96, but if you look for the Wings in the Night bundles, you get the first 6 for $9.99.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Not series, but two of my favorite vampire books:

The Vampire Tapestry by Suzy McKee Charnas 

Fevre Dream by George R. R. Martin


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Patinagle,

Welcome and thanks for sharing those!  Congratulations on your first post on Kindleboards.

When you get a chance, be sure to head over to introductions and telling us a little bit about yourself!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

patinagle said:


> Not series, but two of my favorite vampire books:
> 
> The Vampire Tapestry by Suzy McKee Charnas
> 
> Fevre Dream by George R. R. Martin


Thanks for the recommendation! I sampled both of these


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm so glad this thread got revived ('tho my credit card may melt).    I'm a sucker for a good vampire story, ever since I read Salem's Lot all those years ago.  I had no idea how many vampire series were out there these days.  I've been downloading samples like crazy from this thread and will probably be purchasing many of the recommended books.

-Lynda


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Not necessarily for the OP - might be too much romance in it for you (not much more than Sookie, though) - but for others looking for vamp series...my daughter just turned me on to another vampire series. I never would've thought I'd have liked them, but she sucked me in (so to speak) with Sookie Stackhouse. I liked "Undead & Unwed" (first in the series by MaryJanice Davidson) and will probably read more. I told her about the "Midnight Breed" series, which she's been reading recently. (I got the first one, "Kiss of Midnight" free from Amazon, haven't read it yet though.) She's been reading vamp series for years. Her ringtone on my cell phone is "Living Dead Girl".
Anyway, the newest one she told me about was the Argeneau series by Lynsay Sands. I read the first one, "A Quick Bite", last week. I'll read more, I'm sure. 










Also, a standalone "vampire" book that's pretty enjoyable:









I think it followed "Bloodsucking Fiends", but that's not available on Kindle - and I haven't read it. Didn't stop me from embarrassing myself in public laughing at "You Suck" a couple of times.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Batgirl said:


> I'm so glad this thread got revived ('tho my credit card may melt).  I'm a sucker for a good vampire story, ever since I read Salem's Lot all those years ago.
> -Lynda


I know what you mean about 'Salem's Lot. The only other vampire book that I'd read before that one was "Dracula," which I really liked. 'Salem's Lot is in a league of its own.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I've really enjoyed the young adult Morganville Vampire series by Rachel Caine. All are available on the kindle, and they're quick addictive reads.






























































Be warned: Assuming you enjoy YA books, this series is addictive. Each book has some sort of cliffhanger ending that will have you impatient to read the next.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

LisaW. said:


> I've really enjoyed the young adult Morganville Vampire series by Rachel Caine. All are available on the kindle, and they're quick addictive reads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are really addicting, I read the whole series in about 8 days. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Keith Melton (Jul 22, 2009)

Jasonmh said:


> Hopefully I have this in the right section. I'm looking for recommendations for good vampire series that are not vampire-romance novels. So many I have run across lately are not really my kind of thing, ie- Twilight, Kiss of Midnight, the Black Dagger Brotherhood, etc. They are well written (my wife loves Twilight), so I am not trying to bag on them, but they are not my cup of tea. I am really tired of the: "My entire race is being wiped out and we are the only ones who can save them. But I'm going to spend the entire book looking for that one special girl, cause really I am just a misunderstood vampire". Not saying that there should be no romance, but I'm a guy, and when i read these all I can think about is Fabio with fangs on the cover. Anyone got some good recommendations that aren't too over the top with the romance?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


Lots of good recommendations here. I'll second a few.

Fevre Dream by George R.R. Martin, Salem's Lot by Stephen King, Dracula by Bram Stoker, Brian Lumley's Necroscope series, Early Anne Rice vampire novels, Let The Right One In by John Lindqvist.
I haven't read The Strain, but it's on my list.

I just finished Jim Butcher's Blood Rites. It has an intense fight between Harry Dresden & co against a brood of vampires at the end of the book. In fact, there's a long running vampire war that plays out in the series.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I see somebody above beat me to recommending Charlie Huston. I haven't read his Vampire series yet, but I did start his other trilogy and it's superb. (The one that starts off with Caught Stealing







). I see from amazon reviews that his vampire series, the first novel of which is Already Dead







, is getting equally high marks. His books are gritty, but very exciting. Not for the faint of heart!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I enjoyed Christopher Golden's Peter Octavian/Shadow Saga series (still need to read the last 2)

Of Saints and Shadows
Angel Souls and Devil Hearts
Of Masques and Martyrs
The Gathering Dark
Waking Nightmares


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Forster said:


> How do the Anita Blake books compare sex wise compared to the Sookie books? The Sookie books are at about my toleration level.


The Anita Blake books (early ones at least) are much harder boiled than Sookie, with considerably more action, darkness, and violence. All fine by me!


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Try the Sabina Kane series by Jaye Wells. All five books in the series are out, so you won't have to wait for a new release. You can just read the series from beginning to end. It's a fantastic take on the vampire--very original. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jaye+wells


----------



## mattcole (Apr 28, 2012)

The first three books in Anne Rice's Vampire Chronicles are great. Also, Rice's Blood & Gold. Brian Stableford's Empire of Fear. Poppy Brite's Lost Souls. Richard Matheson's I am Legend. Chelsea Quin Yarbo's Le Comte de Saint-Germain series e.g. Blood Games.

_sorry, no self promotion allowed in the Book Corner_


----------



## jenniferlweil (May 22, 2012)

I would recommend the Guardians of Eternity series by Alexandra Ivy. I think currently there are 8 or 9.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

That's a hard one since the vampires have pretty much taken over.

Good luck.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I highly recommend Justin Cronin's The Passage. It's an amazing saga and the book was just incredible.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love Bram Stoker's _Dracula,_Stephen King's _'Salem's Lot, (one of my all-time favorite books), _ and Elizabeth Kostova's _The Historian._


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

most of the fred saberhagen series are available on kindle now. all are in the 4.99-6.99 range. if you enjoy stokers' dracula, i think you will enjoy the dracula tape (4.99). original story, just from draculas point of view.
1- the dracula tape
2- the holmes-dracula file  holmes and dracula team up to save london from an evil plot (4.99)
3- an old friend of the family  (4.99)
4- thorn (4.99)
5- dominion (4.99)
6- a matter of taste (4.99)
7- a question of time (4.99)
8- the further adventures of sherlock holmes: seance for a vampire (7.96)
9- a sharpness on the neck (4.99)
the vlad tapes- apparantly an old friend of the family and thorn now packaged together as one book. not on kindle

there is also a standalone not involving dracula..a coldness in the blood..(6.99) although wikipedia names it as #10


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Poppy Z. Brite's _Lost Souls_ is superb, one of the finest debut horror novels I have ever read.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> I'd be interested to know how you guys like "The Strain"! I thought the sample was really good, but I won't pay the $15, and there are a bunch of folks in line ahead of me for it at the library


I read the whole trilogy. Book 1 is amazing. Book 2 is really solid. Book 3, especially the ending, are a big disappointment. Part of the problem, and you can see it from as far back as the ending of Book 2, is that Del Torro and Hogan wrote each other into a corner. Things get so insanely, ridiculously crazy that there's no way to get out the situation without a) another book (at least) or b) "Let's wrap this up in 10 pages with a deus ex machina." They opted for option B, unfortunately.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Sanveann said:


> I was just checking it out on Amazon ... it looked good till I noticed that the vampire has the same name (Eli) as my sweet 6-month-old baby (see avatar pic). I think I'll have to skip it, or I'll have nightmares about vampire babies


The Vampire child in it is actually a very sympathetic character, and not in an Anne Rice way either.

I enjoyed "Let the Right One In" (there is a fantastic Swedish film adaptation of it; and a lesser American version.)


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> Poppy Z. Brite's _Lost Souls_ is superb, one of the finest debut horror novels I have ever read.


I've only read one Poppy Z. Brite novel and I must say she (now he) is an acquired taste, so everyone proceed with caution!


----------



## Nancy_A_Collins (May 21, 2012)

If you're looking for novels with a different 'take' on the vampire legend, I recommend:

I Am Legend (RosettaBooks into Film) by Richard Matheson



And Theodore Sturgeon's classic short novel *SOME OF YOUR BLOOD* (not on Kindle yet, sadly).

If you're interested in a series, I also recommend the YA Evernight series by Claudia Gray


----------



## boydm (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the Nathaniel Cade series by Christopher Farnsworth. Cade is a secret agent who has been working for the office of the president for the last 150 years. Good fun.

Book 1: Blood Oath
Book 2: The President's Vampire
Book 3: Red, White, and Blood


----------



## Cammy May (May 31, 2012)

Just got here.

Did anybody say "Oxymoron" yet?


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

izzy said:


> I highly recommend Justin Cronin's The Passage. It's an amazing saga and the book was just incredible.


Seconded. This is what I thought of the second I saw the title. The book is great and the sequel is coming soon (may already be out?). In fact, if I remember correctly, he got an insane advance and then sold the film rights to the book for several million before it was even published.

Not your standard vampire story really. More of a zombie-style tale, but with vampires. Think I Am Legend.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Maya Cross said:


> Seconded. This is what I thought of the second I saw the title. The book is great and the sequel is coming soon (may already be out?). In fact, if I remember correctly, he got an insane advance and then sold the film rights to the book for several million before it was even published.
> 
> Not your standard vampire story really. More of a zombie-style tale, but with vampires. Think I Am Legend.


Loved The Passage. The sequal is due in October http://enterthepassage.com/the-twelve/


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Cammy May said:


> Just got here.
> 
> Did anybody say "Oxymoron" yet?


Probably not. I'd say that any of us posting suggestions here are fans of the genre. 

My favorite vampire novels are _'Salem's Lot; Dracula; The Historian;_ and _33 A.D._, by our own David McAfee. I have _The Passage_ in my TBR list, but got started reading Vince Flynn's novels, which are like eating potato chips.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

A work friend of mine suggested the Morganville Vampire series. She thought we would like it, which we may, but niether of us have tried it yet. I have read the descriptions.. and there are like 10+ books and going from what I remember.

May can check them out and see what you think -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Morganville_Vampires

They are YA aslo though, so if you are looking for something more.. adult.. then those Morganville Vampire books may not be what you want.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gentle reminder:  no self promotion in the Book Corner, thanks.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Forster said:


> The Dresden files by Jim Butcher
> The Rachel Morgan books by Kim Harrison
> The Kate Daniels books by Ilona Andrews
> The Mercedes Thompson books by Patrica Briggs
> and Sookie Stackhouse books by Charlaine Harris


Yes, I love all of those. And I'll throw in my recommendation for the Anita Blake series, though I actually like her Merry Gentry series better, but it's not vampires. I'll also add in Larissa Ione's series (4 Horsemen of the Apocalypse), and Kelley Armstrong's books, which are both strong UF.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm I thought I'd posted in this thread. 

I love the Demons of Oblivion Series:

   

Exhumed just came out, so I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Mary K. Norris (Jun 18, 2012)

There are definitely a lot of replies to this post and I might be suggesting a book already mentioned but The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova is a good one. It's not your average vampire book but I loved it. You might want to check it out.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mary K. Norris said:


> There are definitely a lot of replies to this post and I might be suggesting a book already mentioned but The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova is a good one. It's not your average vampire book but I loved it. You might want to check it out.


The Historian is on the list that I posted, and it happens to be the first book that both of my daughters and I chose as the first Kindle book each of us read. Although we got our Kindles over a 13-month period, we only recently found out that we had all chosen the same book to read. (The hardback book was big and heavy, so it was hard to have at hand when we wanted to read.)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I tried very, very hard to get into _The Historian_, but I just couldn't. Lots of people love it, but it just was not for me.

My favorite vampire novels are _'Salem's Lot, I Am Legend, Renfield,_ and _I, Strahd._ Of the four, only _I, Strahd_ comes close to being a paranormal romance, but it's more of a gothic horror than anything else.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, and thanks for the shout out, Cindy.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Have you read the Count Saint Germain series by Chelsea Quinn Yarbro? I think the first one in that series is called Hotel Transylvania. It's a vampiric take on a real historical figure.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> Have you read the Count Saint Germain series by Chelsea Quinn Yarbro? I think the first one in that series is called Hotel Transylvania. It's a vampiric take on a real historical figure.


I think the guy was looking for non-romance type vampire books. Based on the single Yarbro title I read, the St. Germain books are a bit on the romance side. I could be misytaken, of course, since there are many St. germain books and I've only read one.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Besides some other books already mentioned in the thread, I love Barbara Hambly's Don Simon Ysidro /James Asher series starting with



Don Simon is an 'old school' vampire: aristocratic, refined, very dangerous and by now definitely inhuman, the series is set in the early 20th century.


----------

